# Border Collie and Black Labrador Pictures



## AnimalLoversWeb

These are some pictures of our Border Collie Sam and Black Labrador Molly. Sam is about 31/2 and Molly is 1/12.

Molly as a pup and Sam - in the wrong baskets!









Molly as a pup and Sam - sharing a basket









Sam









Sam as a pup









Molly









Molly as a pup


----------



## Tweedle Dee

Fab pics, esp love the one of Sam in the little basket 

Ang


----------



## AnimalLoversWeb

Thanks, it is a classic isn't it, so funny. She just looks resigned to accepting it and making do with a little raw hide chew! What can a dog do, when there's a new pup in town?


----------



## carol

oh what lovely dogs


----------



## Dennyboy

great one of the Sam in the small basket 

Lovely border collie,very handsome.

Mel


----------



## amy_lou_79

Beautiful Lab. Lovely pictures.


----------



## mjbelkin

Beautiful beasties


----------



## AnimalLoversWeb

Dennyboy said:


> great one of the Sam in the small basket
> 
> Lovely border collie,very handsome.
> 
> Mel


Thanks Mel.
I couldn't resist just adding this close up of Sam, when she is not stalking a ball (which is not very often )
I think it demonstrates her handsomness even more


----------

